# Contemporary composers in their prime



## Pierrot Lunaire (Dec 16, 2010)

Which contemporary composers do you think are at the height of their career or are writing relevant music for the 21st century? A lot of lists regarding living composers seem to discuss composers who's careers are waning or represent music from some time ago (i.e. Elliott Carter, Pierre Boulez, etc.) I'd like to know about composers that are a little more current. Thomas Adès, Magnus Lindberg and Kaija Saariaho seem pretty youthful and creative. Recently I've been very interested in Georg Friedrich Haas. Not really sure about any others though. It seems really hard to find information of this kind, doesn't it?

Thoughts?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Which contemporary composers do you think are at the height of their career or are writing relevant music for the 21st century?


Mantas Savickis


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

A good way to find out about people is to attend a few festivals around the world. If that's out, then a quick and dirty way is to follow certain labels. 

Kairos
col legno
Metamkine (also a distributor for other labels)
edition RZ
nexsound
Cybele
Stradivarius times future (their site seems to be all messed up right now, though)
emprientes DIGITALes
Mnemosyne
Erstwhile (the best sound I've ever come across--my speakers seem to disappear)
Neos

and so on. (As you collect more names from these labels, you'll find out about more labels, which will send you to more names. And so on!)

Recording contracts may be fading, though, as the physical CD fades. And lots of people are turning to the internet to distribute their music as downloads. It might become more difficult to find people, then. Dunno. Get familiar with some labels, and thus some composers, and thence to more labels before CDs fade out and you'll be set for when they do.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Mantas Savickis


He hasn't reached the top, even though he's already shedding incredible quality work. I don't think so, at least, but maybe is that because I do not hope so?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I quite like Rolf Wallin, who does seem to be making quite a name for himself, at least in Norway.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Theres quite a few good dutch composers right now:

Louis Andriessen
Peter-Jan Wagemans
Joey Roukens
Klaas de Vries
Willem Jeths

Also:
Aspasia Nasopoulou - (my teacher)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Here in Australia, we have composers (who are not too old) like Brett Dean, Carl Vine, Elena Kats-Chernin & Matthew Hindson...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Kalevi Aho is definitely at the height of his powers as a composer. I heard his "Rituals" concert on CD a while ago and it's definitely incredible (the viola concerto ought to be standard rep.). I just can't think of a more sensitive composer alive.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Tristan Murail* (b. 1947)
*Julian Anderson* (b. 1967)
*Osvaldo Golijov* (b. 1960)
*Jake Heggie* (b. 1961)
*Erkki-Sven Tüür* (b. 1959)
*Kaija Saariaho* (b. 1952)
*David Lang* (b. 1957)
*Thomas Adès *(b. 1971)
*James MacMillan* (b. 1951)
*Tarik O'Regan* (b. 1971)
*David John Briggs* (b. 1962)
*Pascal Dusapin* (b. 1955)
*Lori Laitman* (b. 1955)
*Eric Whitacre* (b.1970)
*Daniel Catan* (b. 1949)
*Pēteris Vasks* (b. 1946)
*Zbigniew Preisner* (b1955)

These are a few of the "younger" composers whose efforts I am watching.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

*Tan Dun*, I still waiting his Violin Concerto to be releases, I saw it this year in Singapore!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Some of the composers who I consider among the best today include:

John Adams (USA)
Louis Andriessen (Netherlands)
Kalevi Aho (Finland)
John Corigliano (USA)
Anders Eliasson (Sweden)
Helmut Lachenmann (Germany)
Per Nørgård (Denmark)
Wolfgang Rihm (Germany)
Poul Ruders (Denmark)
Mark Anthony Turnage (if he can keep away from the 'R&B' influences!)(UK)
Errki-Sven Tüür (Estonia)
Eric Whitacre (USA)
John Woolrich (UK)
Isang Yun (Korea)

And I would dare suggest that the remarkable Elliott Carter was 'waning' - even having passed his 102nd birthday earlier this month.


----------

